# A Park Outing



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Today, my friend Meredith and I went to the park in Beverly Park, (you know the gated community ) and we brought Yoko and Mer's four budgies! They had so much fun!  I wish I got a picture of the birds, but I didn't, so here's the park! It's so pretty!


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

How fun! I love taking my birds places. I'm dreading winter when it's too cold to go outside. That looks like a really beautiful place too.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Bird Crazy said:


> How fun! I love taking my birds places. I'm dreading winter when it's too cold to go outside. That looks like a really beautiful place too.


Ugh same! I was hoping to take Missy up to New Harmony before this cool weather sets in. There's a lovely walking trail there, and the town is just a really neat place to walk around.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks like such a lovely park.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That is a gorgeous park. Maybe next time you can get pics of the little ones. 



RowdyTiel said:


> Ugh same! I was hoping to take Missy up to New Harmony before this cool weather sets in. There's a lovely walking trail there, and the town is just a really neat place to walk around.


New Harmony is gorgeous! I haven't been in several years, but loved it the times I have been.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

That's awesome, sounds like you had a lovely time! Unfortunately it's already too cold outside where I am, so we'll probably be waiting until Mayish. It may still be too cold then... ahh Minnesota weather. ;P


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful park. I think the birds had great fun together.  I too love taking my Tiel outside.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Yoko had a lot of fun!


----------

